# Looking  for bottle brushes???



## frank (Dec 6, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone can tell where i can find a complete set of bottles brushes for any size bottles and price??


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 6, 2006)

Check someplace that sells beer or wine making supplies.


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 6, 2006)

Herer is where I got mine.
http://www.justmanbrush.com/


----------



## frank (Dec 6, 2006)

Thats a good site madpaddle!! I will pick some up from them do they sell sets???


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 6, 2006)

Frank:

 I got about ohh  6 brushes from them in different sizes and they were good quality.  I dont know about other places but I would get these again if I needed em.  Best of luck.


----------



## diggerjeff (Dec 6, 2006)

I DO NOT LIKE STORE BOUGHT BRUSHES. THEY ARE NOT STIFF ENOUGH AND THE NYLON BRISTELS DONT CUT THE CRAP WELL.  I HAVE ALWAYS MADE MY OWN. I USE THE HEAVY COAT HANGERS AND FORM ROUGH STEEL WOOL INTO A STRING THAT IS THICKER THAN YARN. I BEND A LITTLE HOOK ON THE TIP OF A STRECHED OUT HANGER AND PROCEED TO WRAP THE WOOL YARN TIGHTLY IN THE BEND . THEN I CRIMP THE BEND CLOSED WITH A PAIR OF PLIERS.  THIS TYPE BRUSH CLEANS BETTER THAN ANY OTHERS I HAVE TRIED, AND I HAVE TRIED THEM ALL.  I WILL SEND A PIC OF ONE LATER.


----------



## frank (Dec 7, 2006)

Thats very interesting idea  i would like to see a pic .ps How  does work on smaller bottles[8|]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 7, 2006)

I will second the motion to Jeff's method. I also use steel wool, a nice wet soapy SOS pad pulled apart to make a rope that will accommodate the neck size, then I use a small plastic hooked stick the kind you find on cat play toys, for larger bottles a sawn down to one finger back scratcher stick works well, I use the hook to gather up the wool once inside and for extraction just make sure you use water and some soap so you dont scratch the bottle..... Taz


----------



## digdug (Dec 7, 2006)

I have bought brushes from a company called Lee Valley. They are great brushes, with nylon bristles and cotton ends to help clean the bottom and corners of the bottle.  I've used them for many years and work out great! 
 You can see the website at http://www.leevalley.com/garden/page.aspx?c=2&p=10209&cat=2,50560
 Here is a photo of the brushes:


----------



## chrisp (Dec 7, 2006)

Even though l dont post alot, i read the Forum pages almost everyday. With cleaning , l have had good luck with large gun cleaning brushes. They are made of copper. They are good for small bottles. With a big size like a 20 gauge or 12 gauge brush . l just bend the tip over a little with a pair of pliers. And use soap and hot water. Thanx for your time............................................................ chrisp


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 8, 2006)

I got mine well over a year ago off ebay and only one came apart. Here is a link. If you email the guy he can sell you some. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-15-piece-bottle-brush-assortment-set_W0QQitemZ140058928709QQihZ004QQcategoryZ890QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140058928709
 ~~Tom


----------

